# Female Steroid Usage 101



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Found this artical for you ladies:

----------------

Female Steroid Usage 101

By: Micro (basskilleronline)

Lots of people have very strong convictions against women using steroids. The most common misconceptions involve the strain of though that steroids will turn a woman into a muscle-bound man with a vagina. Although this may be true in some cases, the fact remains that steroids could be very beneficial to women.

Sure, if you inject a woman with testosterone, she will eventually develop very male characteristics. In fact, this is likely to occur with the use of most steroids. Some side effects may include deepening of the voice, development of facial and body hair, and clitoral enlargement. Some sports, like female bodybuilding, encourage the participants to develop unnatural amounts of muscle. So in an attempt to excel at their chosen sport, some women do in fact make that ultimate sacrifice. That is where the common misconceptions are born.

There is also a moral issue to deal with. Is it fair to use foreign substances to achieve a thin and beautiful body? I believe that it is fair. After all, are not E/C/A, protein supplements, and the such foreign substances? One may argue that steroids would cause a higher amount of damage to the body. While this is true if the wrong steroids are used, if a female steroid user has the proper guidance, there is no risk at all. There are also many other points that bother me about our society's disdain for female steroid usage. Many claim that it is such a shallow motive to want to look good. I beg to differ. Would you prefer the woman to continue life feeling bad and ashamed of her body? Perhaps having to settle with a mate that she deems unworthy? I think not.

Explain to me why it is socially acceptable to use the birth control pill, which is a steroid, to be able to have frivolous sex? Why is it ok for a woman who feels like she is a man to have a sex change procedure? I say procedure because, unlike the male-to-female sex change operations, there is no genital mutilation involved in turning a woman into a "man." When a woman seeks to change sexes, they prescribe to her large amounts of testosterone. Yes, you heard me right, steroids. So why is it ok to use steroids to have frivolous sex and change your appearance to be more masculine, while it is so wrong to use steroids in an attempt to lose fat and be healthy? Our society is one filled with many contradictions. Sometimes I am disgusted with society's hypocrisy.

I am here to shed light into an often-shunned topic. I am here to guide you in the proper usage of steroids. I am here to show you how to use steroids without losing any femininity. I am also here to tell you that if used correctly, steroids will NOT hurt you. If used correctly, steroids will NOT make you more masculine. If use correctly, steroids will NOT pose any health risks to you.

We must first determine your ultimate goals. If your goal is to gain as much muscle as possible, with no regard to preserving your feminine qualities, please go elsewhere. This article is not for you. If your goal is to lose fat and perhaps tighten and harder your body up while remaining as feminine as can be, please keep reading.

I will first address the issue of losing fat. There is no point in hardening your muscles and developing a tight body, if a soft layer of fat is going to hide it. It is often to your advantage to lose the fat before gaining the muscle.

Three of the most potent and most popular fat-burning medications used by athletes today are tri-iodothyronine (also known as T3), Clenbuterol, and DNP. I highly suggest avoiding the use of DNP. Not only can it kill you, but it will also damage all of your eggs, thus effectively destroying your ability to have normal babies. Due to the dangers involved with the use of DNP (more so for women), I will avoid discussing it in this article.

The combination of T3 and Clenbuterol has changed many physiques in this day and age. T3 is often used in the medical field to treat obese people. Wolman SI and company did an experiment in which obese patients were treated with 20mcg of T3 three times a day. The research showed a significant increase in weight-loss with no noted adverse side effects. Ventz M. did a similar experiment using 200mcg of T3 a day. T3 is highly effective and, if done correctly, safe. Doses of 150+mcg have been shown to significantly increase the chances of permanent thyroid shutdown. So I recommend using no more than 100mcg a day for no longer than 2 weeks at a time. (1,2)

Clenbuterol is a recently popular drug used by athletes in many sports for its purported anabolic effects and reduction of subcutaneous fat. It is a beta-2 (beta 2) agonist prescribed overseas as a bronchodilator, but not approved for use in this country. Clenbuterol indeed increases the deposition rate of lean mass and retards adipose gain. Clenbuterol is most often found in the form of .02mcg tablets. Male athletes tend to use 5-8 tablets a day. Female athletes tend to use 4-6 tablets a day. Much like T3, Clenbuterol should not be used for over 2 weeks in a row. Spread your doses throughout the day. (3)

With the use of T3 and Clenbuterol, expect to see your body-fat melt away but only if you use the right diet and workouts. I suggest you use the Bodyopus diet and do early-morning endurance exercises. If you are not familiar with the diet, I suggest you buy the book Bodyopus written by Dan Duchaine.


----------



## eric the red (Jun 1, 2005)

:lift:

PS Don't let the 'Eric' fool you!


----------



## eric the red (Jun 1, 2005)

....sorry the first bit didn't go on screen.....I think its a really good article, thanks, where was it from I'd be interested to read more!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

bump for sometime soon#


----------



## Kel (Jan 24, 2005)

nice one Paul


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Let's look at the downside of women doing gear:

The changes will be PERMANENT and IRREVERSIBLE! This seems to usally include a deeper voice, squared jaw which may make the face look more 'masculine', and an enlarged clitoris. It may permanently affect your menstral cycle, making it irregular and possibly reduce your fertility.

How will your partner feel if he wakes up to the new you? Do you want to have children?

I think this is a major issue that needs to be addressed. Dating as a muscular female brings ALL sorts of odd issues, and the muscle worshippers and 'closet gay' men really LOVE muscular women, mostly just for how they look and the desire to be dominated, NOT for the woman/person that you are! OH you DO NOT want to get me started on the muscle fetish thing, really, I will probably be BANNED!

Also speaking of partners, while you are on a cycle, you CANNOT take birth control pills, these two counteract each other, so you WILL NEED ANOTHER FORM of birth control, as you still may get pregnant!

What are you taking gear for? Do you want to compete? I can't really see any other reason, and then you are dedicating yourself to a life long career/life around BBing cause MOST PEOPLE WILL NOT GET THE GEARED UP GIRLIE THING!

Maybe have a go at competing, if this is your goal, to see if you really want to have a life like this. Seriously, only the end result, some of the pics in mags, stuff like that, is GLAM, everything else before the pics is well, at times HELL! I love the training and BB comp diet (but I am weird!), loads HATE it after one season! I do get MAJOR STRESS about competing and the last week does my head in. GLAMOUROUS LIFESTYLE, no, not really. It is more 'billy no-mates' as you can't go out and socialise as much, and what are you going to do, DRINK, right! OUT as a competitive BBer.

16 weeks, or 4 months every year on the diet, MINIMUM for most. Often more! And it can be a very EXPENSIVE little hobby job! Tan costs close to 50 quid a comp, plus travel, plus accomodation (if needed), plus a bikini (figure 'bling' suits are CRAZY expensive), and just ONE bikini is not enough! Factor in all the extra food, supplements, gym expenses.........................................................Cause when you compete, you HAVE to stay on track!

Steroids only seem to be required to make it the OLYMPIA, being a pro in the IFBB. This is NOT an attainable goal for most, and it is possible to still compete and do quite well, naturally! It's the natural, or still very female looking BBers that get the majority of the photoshoots, ads, what have you!

Prize money for Miss Olympia is only something like $ 10, 000, compared to Mr. Olympia's $100, 000!

Don't get me wrong, despite all the stress I BLOODY LOVE IT. Not many make a living out of BBing though and need to make money in other ways. Normal jobs are not always super condusive to the comp training. One of my dear buddies is one of the writers for a major muscle mag, and he knows EVERYBODY, especially all the girlie BBers 'the hunnies'.

Two things he has told me that have stuck in my head; most of the women on steroids don't see it masculinising them, famous quote 'Oh yah I have done a little but I think I got away with it'; secondly, most women do not compete for more than 3 years, he says he thinks it might be due to 'burn out'.

A top pro female BBer who HAS done gear, now quite adverse to it has told me, 'Gear won't get you anything'. She also listed where some of her former competitors were now, and things like 'crack whore', and disappeared factored quite heavily!

So think long and hard, have you really maximised your diet and training? It is easy to think that there is a 'magic bullet'. I would recommend seriously training like a maniac for a year or two before even CONSIDERING taking anything. And I do mean TRAIN, lunging and squats till you puke, pushing that extra rep makes you cry, and sometimes feeling like your head might explode from the PAIN. Otherwise, even if you do take gear, it will be easy come, easy go on the muscle front, BUT all the other 'side-effects' will still be there.

I may get really flamed for this, I do know some women that have taken stuff and are still ok, still look good, haven't had any real problems, but YOU DON"T KNOW HOW IT WILL AFFECT YOU!

I am posting this as I seem to be getting a lot of requests for info on gear for the ladies, and in all honesty, I don't know much about the details, and I don't really want to research it! This is my position, which is basically DON"T DO IT!

If you still want to, make sure you find out as much as you can, and from GOOD sources, and for God's sake, please tell your GP what you are up to. They have to keep things confidential, so..........................

The poison is all in the dosage.


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Great articles there! I definitely related to the points in there. THanks peeps.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

I watched a documentary on channel 4 "supersize she" and you could tell they all did gear! I think it's disucting what certain steroids can do to women.. And how auwful, a women with a deeper voice than most men! not attractive to say the least!


----------



## sarahwilliams (Mar 15, 2006)

I think the major point is, make sure you are fully informed before you put anything in your body

I am with T on this one, but I respect anyone else's opinion.

Just don't think steroids are the easy option, they are not and in the long run may cause you more damage than you thought possible


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

as ive said on another board. if the women who use do it sensibly and take advice then they wont get the "square jaw" and other bad sides. that is something that would come with heavy use of test and i dont any women personally who use test.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey AVRIL

Nice to see you here hun!

Hey I know very little about AAS for the girlies, so it would be GREAT if you hung out and helped!

x

x

x

T


----------



## Fitchick (Mar 31, 2006)

Hiya,

I dont use AAS as i only want to get that shape you see on tv ads and stuff,i i do love that ECA stack. 

To enter a competition takes lots of hard work, determination and money. I think that goes for both guys and girls, and i have so much respect for anyone that gets up on that stage.

I dont know very much about it but i belive that to take the steroid route is something that both men and women need to sit down and think through and make sure that they have all the facts first. I think that this board is fantastic as newbies can ask all the questions they want and get honest answers.


----------



## happy haggis (Mar 5, 2005)

i cant say i know a tremedous amount, i do know about my own personal use and how it affects me etc.

i wouldnt like to say i would give advise on the subject as im not qualified but i dont like to see statements about female use that is a bit OTT with the truth. use in small amounts can and does give most the effect they are looking for on a small scale but it must be monitored closely and carefully.

its been a while since ive been here i know but i lost the link and forgot the board was here ha ha

i will try to pop in from time to time.

xx


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Let me tell you,if you do it long enough, no matter how careful you think you are, it WILL masculinise you. And what is so odious is that because it happens gradually most never see it themselves and the ones that do are in self-denial.

So my advice to women is simple - dont use steroids. They will give you unpleasant side effects, some irreversible. They will make relationships very difficult. They will almost certainly give you regrets.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

....


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Heart goes out to you buddy


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice story mate, thanks for sharing.

To be honest steriods in women are just like steriods in men at first it makes them look better but as time goes by the face and body get ugly.

How many top level pros are considered attractive by women?Not many!

The problem is its a slippery slope just like a man thinks " wow this dbol cycle added nice size now whats a test/tren/halo cycle going to do" woman are just the same, however, if they were to stick to very low doses of primarly anabolic substances such as a little primo for short periods then an amazing body can be built. Many of the extreemly attractive fitness models ext use low doses of various things and they are far from masculine.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I am far more relaxed about women and steroid use, but there are still FAR too many women that think that steroids and pharma fat burners are these miracle diet pills that they can get the fitness model bodies.

There are a lot of fitness girls that are on anavar year round, and if they don't think that that is going to have an effect, well, they are being a bit silly.

Here is some information by women for women,I had to go and nick some info from a woman I know who does have a lot of personal experience with AAS.

I still advice caution, and I would prefer to see women manipulating diet and training techniques for the desired results.

from Sassy69

A lot of maintaining mass while dieting is related to how you are training, there has to be some heavy work thrown into the mix, and dieting, well either dieting slowly, or hit it hard and fast (biochemical individuality).

Here is some more info about Winni and Anavar (and a few others as I find them) from someone who will remain nameless right now:

what is it that you are expecting from a cycle, did you do your research so you know what to expect, what is your goal (and is it a reasonable and appropriate goal for an AAS cycle) and is your diet & training already spot on? If no, don't bother. Come back in 2 years when you've got some time invested and have successfully applied discipline and consistency instead of relying on the drugs. No quicky fixes or magic pills.

I'm still going to go w/ the conservative approach and not recommend stacking stuff you've never used before. Women are immensely more sensitive to AAS than men so if something is overdosed or not what you think it is, that can really F you up. The next step is that only each individual will know how they react to each compound and whether or not they are ok w/ the sides they get. I'd start exactly w/ ver at 5 mg ED for 1.5 - 2 weeks and if no adverse effects, then up to 10 mg ED for 12-ish weeks. YOu can run this stuff at low doses for a relatively long time. (Not forever. but for longer than guys can.)

It is a huge jump in sides from var to primo so its not like its linearly stronger from var or something like that. Primo is often recommended for women as an option past anavar. Winstrol is another one, I guess because it has always tended to be widely available and more affordable than primo. Primo in past years has had a history of being faked a lot and its not cheap.

I think that the faking is happening less but dont' quote me. Both winstrol & primo are much more androgenic than anavar. Neither converts to estrogen so you dont' get the water retention from something that aromatizes sot hey are good for cutting. Sides like hair loss and acne are much more pronounced for primo and primo, though shorter acting than Equipoise, is still a longer clear time than wintrol or var. It takes about 5 weeks to actually 'kick in' as well... also much longer than var or winny.

For sides, you can expect the following of any AAS in varying degrees. Everything except var is going to have most of these sides:

- hairloss

- acne / oily skin / hair

- enlarged & more sensitive clitoris

- potential for vaginosis / yeast infections

- higher blood pressure - occassional bloody noses are not uncommon

- increase in bad cholestrol

- sometimes trouble sleeping (CNS stimulation)

- menstrual cycle will be interrupted

- sometimes something like a flu will hit when your body is acclimating to the presence of the new compound -- guys often talk about "sus flu" -- same thing.

If the compound converts to estrogen, you also get some estrogenic effects like water retention.

Generally everything related to increased presence of DHT.

I invite you to check out the link in the previous post about AAS half lives & clear times and also google "steroid profiles" to get more info. THere is a lot of info out there about the compounds themselves.

As I mentioned above, I'm just not a big fan of stacking stuff you've never used before, much less having never used anything... its always your own personal experiment - not trying to scare anyone,, but if **** happens what are you going to do? You're self-medicating w/ male hormones possible gotten from website selling stuff from Afghanistan.

That's not exactly a guaranteed and safe thing to stick in your body... so the woman using this stuff needs to be responsible for educating herself so she can make informed decisions and take an intelligent & conservative approach to each new compound she chooses to introduce into her system.

If something does happen or you decide you dont' like the sides, how soon before it clears your system and the sides go away? Its not like "The minute I see the first side effect, I'll stop." If you are using primo, for example, you can stop as fast as you want, you still have that compound in your system for the next several weeks. So the hair will continue to come out, your period won't show up for a while and you may get acne until its all clear.

Just saying you need to manage it at every step. It is on you - anyone else can recommend any cycle or any approach, even the husband / boyfriend / whoever w/ the best intentions. Its still YOU that has to deal w/ any sides.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

I have to re-post this as I think that the info from Amazon Doll is invaluable

I would look to your diet and training first, when you have that sorted, you can have it sorted for life, whereas there are some experts in the area of steroids, such as William Llewellyn (author of all the anabolics 200_ guides), who have said that women may only keep their gains from anavar for 6 months.

My first coach also used gear, she was an IFBB pro, and she has told me a lot of scary scary stories.

One thing that always sticks out in my mind is that a lot of women do not get sides until they come OFF the cycle, and that could be anywhere from 6-9 months later.

Seriously consider this before you choose to use or not to use.

Here is a post from another female bodybuilder, Amazon Doll who is experienced with steroids.

I've done my fair share of cycles over the years and know quite a few women that have as well.

Here are some things that I have come to believe:

For Females: Keeping Virilization to a Level you can Live With while Using anabolic androgenic steroids.

By Amazon Doll.

1. If you start to get sides while you are on a cycle, there is no guarantee that the sides will go away once you stop.

2. By using fast acting esters, you can drop the cycle immediately and maybe, just maybe the sides will go away. 90% of the time they do......but not always.

3. As soon as you get sides you don't want to live with, drop the cycle. Maybe the sides will go away, maybe not. Figure out ahead of time what will YOU be willing to live with for the rest of your life and if you get to that point with your sides, don't go beyond them. Stopping the cycle then may prevent further sides.

4. That sore throat is not allergies or a cold or you over-training, it is the thickening of your vocal cords and it may not ever go back to the way it was before your cycle

5. Lets say (hypothetically) you do 3 cycles and you get rid of 98% of your sides at the end of each one. You will still have 6% more masculinization than before you ever started doing them. That's only 3 cycles....what does 5 years of cycles look like on you?

6. All the women I know that have used steriods look it somewhere on their body.

7. Before you decide to use anabolic androgenic steroids figure on this: No matter how small your cycles, you will have probably always have: some hairs to pluck on your upper lip or chin, your clit will be a little larger, that squeaking in your voice is the beginnings of voice changes and it might not go away.

8. Don't let anyone tell you that Anavar - oxandrolone - is safe as far as sides. My voice is very effected by Anavar - oxandrolone - and my clit is as well.

9. Women! You will gain weight when you do a cycle. If you can't handle a few pounds, maybe this stuff is not for you. Water weight combined with muscle growth will make you look bigger & thicker. Your face may get puffy even if you are dieting while on. Most women don't look very "pretty " while on.

10. Dieting while on will not give you new muscle growth, just help you hold some muscle you have while you cut. Most cutting can be done with proper diet & exercise and not have the chances of virilization anabolic androgenic steroids gives.

11. Not eating enough protein and at regular intervals throughout the day, will be like throwing your gear down the toilet but keeping the potential sides. Proper training & eating up to, during and after is your cycle will help you hold the gains you made. Don't do what so many do and fall off the training & nutritional wagon once your cycles over or you loose it all and the sides stay.

It's all about fine tuning the diet because a female will get sides and I don't care what anyone says, a female will get sides


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Amazing post Tatyana.... it's nice to see info from both sides.

Reps...again!

Kate

EDIT: Will have to owe you one!!!

x


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

The 'slippery slope' argument against use is a potent one. The trouble with gear is, it works! However, the gains always slow down for men and women. You are left with a choice. Up the dose or use stronger compounds. Women fall into this pattern of behaviour just like men, trying riskier and riskier courses.


----------



## darkstar (Jan 6, 2007)

Tatyana.... Is enlargment of the clit helpful for big O 's

Also i would think many sides are not reversable in men as well .

So your advice could apply to men with the obvious exceptions.

You are awesome.

Dark


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a little enlarged clit, i still have trouble finding the wifes after 12 years married.


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey

interesting read!! any info on women who take hgh? are the side affects similar ?

KP


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Kristeen said:


> Hey
> 
> interesting read!! any info on women who take hgh? are the side affects similar ?
> 
> KP


Nope, HGH is very different, no masculine side effects

Most women only notice stiff hands and water retention


----------



## Kristeen (Jul 6, 2010)

Cheers mate i was wondering!

so i guess they dont get as good gains on hgh then or they would jsut go on that instead?


----------



## specialedition (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi everyone,

My name is Lindsey and I'm writing from Special Edition Films. We make documentaries for all the major broadcasters. I'm currently working on developing an idea about female steroid use. I would love to speak to anyone with any experiences as part of my initial research. You can contact me at [email protected] I would be delighted to hear from you! Thank you ever so much


----------



## melissa1970 (Apr 1, 2014)

ty! Good stuff.....


----------

